# Anyone looking to cycle June/July?



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya 

I've just had a failed FET, come off the meds and waiting for AF. I need to book my review and things but I'm hoping to get started DR again in June for a July transfer.

It feels like forever away and there won't be a buddy group for a while but I'd like to have someone to chat to who is looking at the same kind of timeframe. I'm feeling very keen to get going!

Anyone? xx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

I probably will be. I miscarried my first pregnancy from my third round of IUI on Monday. Expecting cycle to return in 4-6 weeks so I'm probably looking at June to start IVF. Am terrified of it failing or miscarriage happening again so will need hand holding!


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya Violeta 

I'm so sorry for your loss, it must have been awful for you to have thought you'd made it only for it to go away again. Have you already been given a date for a consultation before starting treatment? Mine is booked for the 12th so not too long to wait thankfully, I just hope they don't have a load of tests planned for me! 

How are you feeling about starting IVF? Aren't you tempted to do more IUI after a pregnancy? xx


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi there x
I will also be looking at cycling again in June/July after a 5w2d m/c on saturday  we are lucky to have 6 blastos on ice and so will be transferring another on our next cycle. We are also very lucky to have a little girl conceived from our 4th cycle. I will also feel very nervous with the next cycle and feeling very pessimistic at the moment. Fingers crossed for us all 
Jenny


----------



## Shrew (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello, 

I will be starting my first lot of ivf beginning of June. 
Have to wait for my cycle this month to set everything up then it will be all go on my next cycle in June.
After not wanting my af for the past 2 years now I can't wait for it to hurry up as to get started although I am also very nervous about it all. 
Wishing you all lots of luck xx


----------



## LittleStampede (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello,

I'm hoping we can start cycling then too - DH is having his sperm frozen tomorrow (v low count). It'll be our first cycle so feeling apprehensive, naive, nervous and excited all at the same time.

x


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

L_ouise said:


> Hiya Violeta
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss, it must have been awful for you to have thought you'd made it only for it to go away again. Have you already been given a date for a consultation before starting treatment? Mine is booked for the 12th so not too long to wait thankfully, I just hope they don't have a load of tests planned for me!
> 
> How are you feeling about starting IVF? Aren't you tempted to do more IUI after a pregnancy? xx


Sorry I missed this before! We've already had our IVF consultation and we have a general meeting on 7th May with other couples who will be going through the same thing. I have a GP appointment on Friday though as I'm not expecting AF until June and want to know if there are any disadvantages to trying naturally in the meantime.

Usually I would be up for more IUI but we've been on the IVF waiting list since December last year and the treatment for the couples in this 'batch' starts in May. However it's a question I'm going to ask the doctor. I live in Denmark too so things are done a bit differently here and I'm not quite sure I understand this bit in limbo!

But I feel fine about IVF. I would walk over hot coals to get my much wanted baby. It was horrid to get a BFP after 19 months only for it to get snatched away at 24DPO. I'm terrified of not being able to hold onto a pregnancy and am questioning EVERYTHING. But all we can do is hope. It's better than sitting at home, fretting about the what ifs. Although I'm doing quite a lot of that at the moment!


----------



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi ladies,

Firstly, Violeta I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I was on the IUI boards in March/April and saw you on there.  

I'm hoping to start my first IVF cycle in June as well. We've had our first consultation and were told we will be doing the short protocol (my FSH is 13.5) as I think the doctor felt this would be better for me due to my age. We were also told we might have ICSI but that will depend on DPs sample on the day. 

We had another blood test done a few weeks ago that showed my TSH has risen too high which I'm sure was from taking the IUI drugs as I felt so tired as soon as I started taking them and oestrogen has an effect on raising TSH levels apparently. Anyway, I have been put on levothyroxine for my thyroid and the plan is after my blood test on 29th May, I will have my planning meeting the following week in June and get going by mid to late June depending on AF.  It does depend on whether my TSH levels are back down though so pencil me in as a June/July cycles please   - got to think positively!! 

Looking forward to seeing you all about on the boards x


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi everyone 

Violetta, I think you'd be better off phoning your clinic to discuss your questions than going to see a GP. As far as I'm aware there is no issue with you trying to ttc as long as you don't have to start any medication before you will know if you are pregnant or not.

I'm sure I read somewhere than one in four pregnancies is a mc, so it doesn't really mean anything to have one. I know that the doctor will only refer you for further tests if you have three mcs.

Jenny, sorry for your loss too. I hope that you get a lot of comfort from your daughter. Mine helped me a lot during my recent failed cycle  Try not to worry, you seem to have very good quality embryos to have so many blastocysts. I'm sure there is a full term baby in there somewhere.

Shrew, the first cycle is the best one so enjoy it. It's all down hill from there  There is no reason to expect anything to go wrong, so you might as well assume that everything is going to go perfectly.

LittleStampede, how are you finding Bourn Hall? I saw that they offer an uncommon technique I require so I'd be interested to know if they seem like a nice clinic. Good luck with the sperm freeze. How many samples are they going to take?

Cinnamon, fingers crossed your TSH has come down! When they find something wrong with your thyroid, does it mean medication for your everyday life or just during IVF? xx


----------



## Shrew (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Louise! 

What a great way to look at it! I am trying to be positive and so have a good feeling about it still find it a little nerve racking though! 
Feels very strange willing af to come after years of not wanting it!! 

Xx


----------



## AyshaKyrah (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi ladies, gate crashing sorry!
I just found out yesterday that our first FET failed, review booked for 3rd June and I'm hoping to get started asap. What changes (life style or to protocol etc) if any are you's planning for the next go? Wishing you all All the best xxxx


----------



## Shrew (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi ayshakyrah
As this is my first go it's all very new to me but I will take and hints or tips as to what I can do/eat/drink/take to help me have a successful first round. 
I fly for a living so have already decided I won't work through any of it. What to use the time injecting to be at home and get my body into a nice normal sleeping pattern ready for when et happens! 
I was taking wheat germ oil captures which I was taking as someone told me it improves the lining of the uterus but my consultant told be to stop taking anything other than pregnecare and now I stress that my lining of my uterus won't be nice!! 
X


----------



## xZoeSx (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I had an early miscarriage recently after my first cycle. Currently waiting for our review app on June 18th, hoping to start another cycle in July/August so may be a bit behind you all if everything goes to plan.

Zoe x


----------

